# 335d ED 8 June 2009



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, but I'm back to working my arse off trying to pay off the trip from last week. I'm including a few photos from the trip (Munich to Hohenschwangau to Vienna to Großglockner to Berchtesgaden to Dachau/Munich. Notice the temperature at the top of Edelweisspitz peak on the Großglocknerstraße. Thanks to Adrian Avila at South Atlanta BMW for the transaction going smoothly. More details to follow.
Tim
335d Monaco Blue ,Oyster, Light Burl, Premium Pkg, Comfort Access, Nav, Smartphone, HD radio, iPod/USB adapter, Premium sound, Satellite radio


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

very nice! that picture with the mountain is a little scary! 
I love the castle picture at night, very nice, and of the course the car is absoutely beautiful!!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

very nice car and photography! Let us know how you do on fuel when you get the car back. I notice you are coming out of a Prius.....bravo for your commitment to using less petrol!


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Mileage*



MarcusSDCA said:


> very nice car and photography! Let us know how you do on fuel when you get the car back. I notice you are coming out of a Prius.....bravo for your commitment to using less petrol!


Marcus,
Yes, I've been waiting for a performance-minded and efficient diesel with more advanced technologic and comfort features that was within a "reasonable" price range, and the folks in Munich came up with it first. Around Munich, I averaged in the low 30s regarding mileage, and hit 35 mpg once on the autobahns. What surprised me most was how high the mileage efficiency continued while driving up into the 150 km/h range. Instead of dropping it actually climbed from 35 to 36 mpg. The diesel engine also did not lag at all when accelerating to passing speed in the left lane (up to 200 km/hr) keeping up with the turbo Audis and Porsches.
Tim


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulation, Tim! :thumbup:
Excellent shots, but we waiting for more.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice, unique shot of your car in the mountaintop locale, with all the weather behind (and ON) the car. Thanks for sharing. Could we have a second helping, please?


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Second course...*



boothguy said:


> Nice, unique shot of your car in the mountaintop locale, with all the weather behind (and ON) the car. Thanks for sharing. Could we have a second helping, please?


Alright. Due to popular demand, I've worked on a few more photos of Grossglockner. One was forced to a high ASA film speed, so the appearance is grainy but the effect is interesting, like an antiqued photo. Others are tonemapped to various extents except for exposure #2. Any thoughts? The weather was as gloomy as it appears in the pics (35F, foggy, drizzly to sleety).
Tim


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice and congrats on the new car, she's a beauty. I have been reading more and more articles (Car/Driver/Roundel) how the 335d is just a beast when it comes to power and torque. I bet it was a blast to drive.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very cool, Congrats!


----------



## j128i (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats on your great car and thanks for sharing!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the additional pics of the car in its most unique locale, but, um... I was actually requesting more trip reporting and pictures - not just more from the Grossglockner spot.


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*As requested...*

Because of the limitations of the forum, I am posting most of my text narrative here, but you can find it in greater HTML/visual flourishes here: http://web.mac.com/timothyharwood/www.anescon.com/BMW.html
Thanks for looking,
Tim

6 June 2009
Charlotte to Munich	Lufthansa 429 1735-0810 Business Class
Business class, as one would expect, proved to be a very enjoyable method of flying long distance. Lufthansa's seats are multi-positional and recline enough to sleep. Arrival in Munich was still at about 0130-0200 EDT, so sleep was not necessary needed unless one was an early sleeper. The food was excellent and plentiful, as was the service. Multiple video, audio, and game entertainment (including learning basic German) is available. The lights dim soon after dinner was finished and many people chose to sleep except for the noisy German couple who decided to converse and annoy many other passengers halfway through the sleep period

7 June 2009
We arrived about 20 minutes early in Munich's Flughafen. Exiting through customs proved quick and efficient. The route is a bit circuitous and one must be alert enough to pay attention to the good signage. Peter met us at the Edeka bakery/store outside baggage claim. From Rolf's email I was expecting to be met "When you have passed the customs" on Level 2 but instead the Edeka is just as you exit the baggage claim area on the lower level. Nevertheless, we found Peter with his BMW sign and we were then whisked away by his BMW touring car just outside the terminal to our hotel. He gave us driving tips and general Munich information along the way in fairly good English.
Check-in at the Sheraton Four Points at Olympia-Park was expeditious. We upgraded to the executive room which was a bit larger, had a view of the park, and included internet for an extra €20. The room was ready for check-in when we arrive 6 hours ahead of check-in time and we then fit in a 3 hour nap before heading out into Munich. 
Walking around the inner perimeter of Olympia-Park was enjoyable (~68F and mostly sunny) and we took in the old 1976 Olympic sights (stadium, tower, pool, ice arena) along with hundreds of locals out for a good day. 
On the way back to the hotel, I was surprised that Die Welt was still open for showings and sales. We took a short self-guided tour and got information for the following morning. We did see the cars for delivery was was too far away to definitively recognize the new 335d. 
For dinner, the 'Italian' restaurant at the south end of the shopping area by the Sheraton proved to be delicious at reasonable prices (entrees ~€12-15) with a mix of Italian and local cuisine available. We barely finished dinner al fresco style when a hail storm suddenly erupted which lasted only a few minutes luckily.

8 June 2009 0915
We checked-out and arrived promptly at Die Welt. Our bags were stored (along with camera, as I neglected it) and we were quickly taken to the 2nd floor representative area to the initial debriefing (by Sven, in this case). He promptly (as is the German custom) introduced us to the lounge where you may partake of a very nice breakfast with a combination of traditional small plate and modern food/drink items. You may have what you wish while waiting. At the appointed time, your BMW upstairs representative (for this interaction, it was Bernhard) meets you at the monitor that has your name on it with the assigned time for meeting. You then descend the stairway of anticipation and the show begins. Bernhard explained the philosophy of the presentation style and you then get to visit your new baby. 
Bernhard's presentation was quickened by a deadline to join the factory tour at 1130. We thought the delivery time would be sooner and had signed up for the tour earlier that morning (previous information was incorrect regarding no tours that week). We got enough information to be able to gas up the car, navigate and perform essential functions. The iDrive is fairly intuitive as it turns out.
The tour is just as it sounds, a manufacturing tour. The intro film does give a good brief history of the company. The factory tour gives one a glimpse into the process of manufacturing there, and if you have the time, you may as well take advantage of it (you may have only one chance).
Bernhard took the car to the valet service for storage while we were at the tour, and the BMW representative at the information desk was helpful in retrieving it after the tour (and a lunch in the lounge upstairs).
After filling up with diesel at one of the stations listed on the helpful map provided to us at delivery, we set up the Nav for the Schlosshotel Lisl in Hohenschwangau. I must admit that after using multiple Garmin, TomTom and Toyota systems, the BMW Nav was extremely easy to use, particularly on the fly with the iDrive. It found any point of interest I was looking for with quickness and ease.

Night of 08 June 2009
Schlosshotel Lisl: about .2 miles from the Hotel Mueller, which is reportedly nicer than the Schlosshotel Lisl. 
Rooms: basic Bavarian style with basic furnishings, but the bath was recently updated and much nicer in decor and functioning. No A/C but windows open to the side of the hotel and the night sounds only consisted of the castle's clock chimes on the quarter hour.
Dining: Hotel Mueller. The dining room, since the tour buses were gone for the day, was fairly empty. The Zanderfilet (a pike-perch) was some of the best fish my wife has had.
Hohenschwangau: walking around town was easy, and despite the signage indicating a 15 min. walk, a stroll up the step to Hohenschwangau castle took us only 5 min.
Pictures:

09 June 2009
We had breakfast at our hotel which was plentiful and good in the Bavarian style. 
My wife and I decided to check out the inside tour of the castles around 1000 and the next English tours were at 1140 for Hohenschwangau and 1310 for Neuschwanstein. You receive some historical information from the guides and get to see how the Bavarian royalty of the 1800's lived, along with a glimpse into Ludwig II's psyche.

We then set out for Vienna around 1500. With such a late start, I decided to skip the southern route that had a side trip to the Großglocknerstrasse. Driving through the Fernpass down toward Innsbruck proved to consume a fair amount of time albeit being quite scenic. Driving along the Austrian autobahns was fairly easy to adapt to. Follow the traffic in the rightmost lanes, knowing that many trucks are in that lane up ahead. Prepare to pass early, and be aware that many Mercedes, BMWs and Audis will be traveling up to 200 km/h in leftmost lane. Look back in the left lane well before passing.
Also, be sure to buy a vignette (for Austrian highway travel) soon after you enter into Austria (we waited about 3 hours before we bought one) at a Rastplatz petrol station (€7.70). Be aware that you will pass multiple construction zones (most shift you into two tight lanes, but we got backed up at a one-lane site for about 15 minutes).

Night 09 June 2009
Arrived in Vienna about 2100. The A1 autobahn takes you right up to the outskirts of Vienna, and travel inside the city was fairly easy and moved well, even into just south of the ring.
Hotel: Starpoint Heumarket
The rooms are suites, with a small kitchenette and microwave. The rooms have queen size beds and spacious closet space. They have A/C, but the rooms stay a little stuffy nonetheless. Opening the windows leads to a fair amount of road noise, but if you leave the living room windows open, you'll cool it off enough for comfort and leave the noise away from the bedroom. The location is excellent for access to the old city and the music area. Car parking is €18/night at the Hotel International, and the very pleasant clerk parked the car for me. At first, it was discomforting to have a stranger park your car for you in a strange city, but everything worked out okay. Basic bread breakfast with jams, juice and coffee was included.

10 June 2009
Walked the inner old city, saw the multiple historic cultural, governmental and religious buildings, then had a late lunch in the park by the Karlskirche.
Evening: Dinner at an old Viennese establishment, the Gmoakeller. Traditional regional fare was excellent, as well as a short conversation with a Viennese banker having solo dinner. Entertainment: a Mozart/Brahms concert by the Vienna Mozart Orchestra in 17th century costume. Encores of Mozart and Strauss finished up an enjoyable evening in the gorgeous Musikverein.

11 June 2009
We checked out and got the 335d back in great shape. I set the Nav to the Schoenbrunn Palace and Park and we hiked the grounds for about an hour and a half. The pictures speak for themselves. The gardens are magnificent and the price can't be beat (free). I then set the next destination to Großglocknerstrasse, We finally got to the park entrance at 1800. The decision then was to either take a chance, pay €22 in the rain and fog, or get a couple of photos and retreat to the valley. My wife convinced me to do the right thing once again, and we paid the toll. Driving up the Großglocknerstrasse to Edelweisspitze peak with the 335d's performance was an experience that I will remember forever. Changing climate from mostly cloudy and 60F to sleet and 35F is a strong end of trip stimulant.

Night 11 June 2009
Based upon another Bimmerfest member's description, we stayed just outside Berchtesgaden at the Hohe Goll Hotel and Restaurant. Not reading the fine print about requiring checking in prior to 1900 and then arriving at 2045 resulted in a fair amount of annoyance on the part of the manager, who was then working in the bar/kitchen by then. After he got us introduced to our room, we returned down to his restaurant where we had local fare again (Zanderfilet and Wild Bavarian Goulash). Sleeping was warm under the thick European duvets until we opened the windows, but then the Highway 305 traffic that started at 0600 right outside the window proved for a restless morning.
Morning breakfast, against Bavarian style, was tasty.

12 June 2009: The Day of Mourning
After visiting Berchtesgaden for about an hour, we set out for Munich. The Berchtesgaden area reminds me of some of the Rocky Mountain resort towns: quaint, busy in the summer, and extremely scenic. We then hit the road back to Munich. Being a WWII history buff, I wanted to visit Dachau. Although much of the structures are re-creations, the exhibits inside the "Maintenance" Building (original from the 1930's) bring the message home. I gained a much better sense of how a small fascist movement took hold, controlled the media, and essentially destroyed a country.
Return to Harms (Vikase GmBH): only 17 minutes away from Dachau KZ. Follow the instructions given to you at BMW (I wasn't told they were in the packet). Go to the end of the street. There you will find a ramp up to the second level and Vikase is at #13 toward the south end of the upper deck. Go to the door on the left side of the building.

Rolf picked us up there and brought us to our hotel (Hotel Kempinski) at the Flughafen. From there we took the S-bahn down to the Marienplatz for dinner at Augustiner am Dom. If you need to shop at the Marienplatz for souvenirs, shop early. Shops close early (around 1700-1800).

The Hotel Kempinski is priced higher than most hotels in Munich, but considering the 2 minute walk to the Lufthansa check-in and the luxury, I thought it was a great way to finish the trip.

In summary, I've read many other accounts of European Delivery trips in which the writers glowed about their joy in the visit. I, too, will look back on my trip as one of the most gratifying events of my life. Freude am Fahren encapsulated.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats, tharwood! Amazing pics and great write up. Thanks for sharing and thanks for giving me the pleasure of assist you with your ED. :thumbup:


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

Did you use a HDR technique on some of those pics?


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Hdr*



lensman314 said:


> Did you use a HDR technique on some of those pics?


Lensman,
Most of the pics I did tonemap with Aperture and the Photomatix plug-in, then rendered them into HDR. I used a Pentax K2000 with the stock zoom lens. I tonemapped as little as possible to obtain more realistic lighting and contrast in most of the photos, but some are obviously more extreme in their HDR characteristics. Do you have any criticisms or suggestions in technique? This was one of my first attempts in using Aperture and HDR.
Tim


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

very nice car and writeup, tharwood. are you doing the PDC delivery when it comes stateside?


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*PCD delivery...*



d geek said:


> very nice car and writeup, tharwood. are you doing the PDC delivery when it comes stateside?


Geek,
Yes, indeed. I'm planning on a Spartansburg pickup sometime in July. POE is Brunswick on July 6th. Any experience with Spartansburg?
Tim


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

no, but you are living my dream! ED of a BMW diesel and then PDC!!

i need to wait until i get a couple of more kids thru school before we can swing this. i'm sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*335d ED PCD*



d geek said:


> no, but you are living my dream! ED of a BMW diesel and then PDC!!
> 
> i need to wait until i get a couple of more kids thru school before we can swing this. i'm sure it will be worth the wait


That's exactly what I'm celebrating this summer...both kids post-college!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

tharwood said:


> Lensman,
> Most of the pics I did tonemap with Aperture and the Photomatix plug-in, then rendered them into HDR. I used a Pentax K2000 with the stock zoom lens. I tonemapped as little as possible to obtain more realistic lighting and contrast in most of the photos, but some are obviously more extreme in their HDR characteristics. Do you have any criticisms or suggestions in technique? This was one of my first attempts in using Aperture and HDR.
> Tim


(dont let my screenname fool ya, Lensman is from a series of scifi stories from the 30s and later a anime movie I watched as a kid, I'm not a major photographer)
Ahh, ok. I like the look of the pics(and other HDR type effects), and would love to do HDR type stuff at some point but the wife is more of the photographer in the family  Tonemapping is new to me I think, I will go do some research later. The color in the Monaco Blue is just beautiful in the 5th picture in your 1st post in this thread. I'm still debating on the Monaco or LeMans blue for my next coupe. I love the Monaco blue, but I also like some of the options of the M Sport package! Argh!


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*The many tints, shades, and tones of blue...*



lensman314 said:


> (dont let my screenname fool ya, Lensman is from a series of scifi stories from the 30s and later a anime movie I watched as a kid, I'm not a major photographer)
> Ahh, ok. I like the look of the pics(and other HDR type effects), and would love to do HDR type stuff at some point but the wife is more of the photographer in the family  Tonemapping is new to me I think, I will go do some research later. The color in the Monaco Blue is just beautiful in the 5th picture in your 1st post in this thread. I'm still debating on the Monaco or LeMans blue for my next coupe. I love the Monaco blue, but I also like some of the options of the M Sport package! Argh!


Lensman,
Thanks for the photo comments. I think the Monaco does well in that setting...a bit misty, drops on the car, fog/clouds in the background. It still looks rich in the sun but looks more out of place in bright environments I think, compared to the other blues.
The LeMans that DeadlyRhythm shows looks very nice in his photo. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=374767&highlight=
Also, stressdoc has a description of comparing Lemans and Montego that might help: "They are really close, almost indistinguishable, Montego is a touch more cobalt, a touch brighter in the sun." 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=374846&highlight=lemans
The Monaco has the deeper, darker blue that I've always preferred and gives the more "regal" look. I think the LeMans is a very cool choice and the Montego a more "fun" blue, but still classy. It all depends on your personality, I suppose.
Tim


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful photos, fantastic car.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice photos and writeup!

I have been in love with the 335d since my drive at launch- they are something special and I hope the US consumer buys into it. With diesel now cheaper than regular in much of the US and the tax incentive I hope it takes off even more. I am hoping to add one to the stable sometime later this year (opted for the M3 for my car) if I can snag one at a good pricepoint...

All the best and enjoy that torque- passing is just so effortless.

-M


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed write up. The Luftunsa flight first class. Was that the ED fly 2 for 1 promotion? I suspect the 2 for 1 is baggage type seats.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> Thanks for the detailed write up. The Luftunsa flight first class. Was that the ED fly 2 for 1 promotion? I suspect the 2 for 1 is baggage type seats.


I think he went via business class, which is very different from Luthansa's first class (business class seats are on an incline, first class seats are not; with first class, there is also a separate lounge which is one of the nicest I've seen on any airline and then you are driven to the plane by car).

Re the 2-for-1, it's only for main cabin.


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*335d*



mapezzul said:


> Nice photos and writeup!
> 
> I have been in love with the 335d since my drive at launch- they are something special and I hope the US consumer buys into it. With diesel now cheaper than regular in much of the US and the tax incentive I hope it takes off even more. I am hoping to add one to the stable sometime later this year (opted for the M3 for my car) if I can snag one at a good pricepoint...
> 
> ...


M, 
Thanks for the comments. I also hope the diesel market improves here. Higher efficiency, excellent torque, lower fuel costs, lower emissions....what more could you ask for in an engine that is less costly than hybrid engines. Obviously not a long-term answer to CO2 production, but with the new CAFE standards, I would think that diesels would be a somewhat easy answer for Detroit. Unfortunately the local dealers are only carrying one 335d in stock each, and sales are not great right now ("picked a bad weak to quit sniffing glue").
Regards,


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*Lufthansa*



JSpira said:


> I think he went via business class, which is very different from Luthansa's first class (business class seats are on an incline, first class seats are not; with first class, there is also a separate lounge which is one of the nicest I've seen on any airline and then you are driven to the plane by car).
> 
> Re the 2-for-1, it's only for main cabin.


Jonathan is correct. I traveled business class, despite having the 2-for-1 available for coach. Lufthansa does not deal with BMW ED clients (at least they didn't for me) that way for business class. I just thought it was worth it for a guy who is 6'3" and doesn't sleep well on airplanes. I put in a few extra days working to help cover the additional cost of the seats. Considering first class seats are at least quadruple what business class seats cost, I can't see why anyone would pay that much extra (it must be a great lounge), although Lufthansa advertises that first class seats do incline also, Jonathan.
http://www.lufthansa.com/online/portal/lh/de/info_and_services/on_board?l=en&nodeid=1771444
Tim


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tharwood said:


> Jonathan is correct. I traveled business class, despite having the 2-for-1 available for coach. Lufthansa does not deal with BMW ED clients (at least they didn't for me) that way for business class.


As I noted in my post, only main cabin tickets are eligible for the 2-for-1.



tharwood said:


> Considering first class seats are at least quadruple what business class seats cost, I can't see why anyone would pay that much extra (it must be a great lounge), although Lufthansa advertises that first class seats do incline also, Jonathan.
> http://www.lufthansa.com/online/portal/lh/de/info_and_services/on_board?l=en&nodeid=1771444
> Tim


I said that the business seats are on an incline (when fully flat), while the FC seats are not. I've flown in both and I had a lot of trouble getting comfortable in business class because the angle of the seat when fully "flat" means that gravity is constantly pushing you down. Since the first class seats are not on an incline, this is not a problem.

One of the big differences between FC and BC on most international flights is the incline or lack thereof on "flat" seats. I fly on AA regularly to London and it's the same thing (i.e. first class flat seats, aka "Flagship Suites," are not on an incline when flat, and the "new generation" business class seats are on a bit of an incline), although American's BC seats have less of an incline than Lufthansa's and hence are more comfortable. Still, I prefer the Flagship Suite. :angel:


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

i think all first and business class you get the lounge at the airport, i have never flown first or business without getting that perk.... I think so far that Northwest/Delta had the best most comfy first class seats yet! spacious......lounge into a bed just about, tons of space!

Food pics are from the ride over, Air France flight that switched in Paris.. appetizer was lobster and entree was steak 

PS didnt realize till after i got home , posted these pics...that the guy next to me was reading about the AF crash in the atlantic that occured a week earlier..


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

DonnaBlackson said:


> i think all first and business class you get the lounge at the airport,


Different lounges. Very different.



DonnaBlackson said:


> I think so far that Northwest/Delta had the best most comfy first class seats yet! spacious......lounge into a bed just about, tons of space!


Neither Delta nor Northwest (now part of Delta) offer first class on international.


----------



## tharwood (Dec 15, 2003)

*I'm inclined to agree...*



JSpira said:


> As I noted in my post, only main cabin tickets are eligible for the 2-for-1.
> 
> I said that the business seats are on an incline (when fully flat), while the FC seats are not. I've flown in both and I had a lot of trouble getting comfortable in business class because the angle of the seat when fully "flat" means that gravity is constantly pushing you down. Since the first class seats are not on an incline, this is not a problem.
> 
> One of the big differences between FC and BC on most international flights is the incline or lack thereof on "flat" seats. I fly on AA regularly to London and it's the same thing (i.e. first class flat seats, aka "Flagship Suites," are not on an incline when flat, and the "new generation" business class seats are on a bit of an incline), although American's BC seats have less of an incline than Lufthansa's and hence are more comfortable. Still, I prefer the Flagship Suite. :angel:


Jonathan,
I understand the difference now. I did have a bit of trouble getting comfortable for sleep on the BC seats, and I believe it was due to the lumbar area either providing too much or too little support despite adjustments. This may be due to the inclined nature of the seats (recumbency), instead of laying fully flat. A seat pitch difference of almost 30" is significant. It's also not a fully comforming seat, and there may lay the rub, literally.
Tim


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tharwood said:


> Jonathan,
> I understand the difference now. I did have a bit of trouble getting comfortable for sleep on the BC seats, and I believe it was due to the lumbar area either providing too much or too little support despite adjustments. This may be due to the inclined nature of the seats (recumbency), instead of laying fully flat. A seat pitch difference of almost 30" is significant. It's also not a fully comforming seat, and there may lay the rub, literally.
> Tim


Well put!

Regarding the seats, I didn´t notice a problem with the lumbar adjustment but the constant downward pressure was a significant issue.


----------

